# October events @ The Grosvenor



## wemakeyousoundb (Oct 1, 2013)

Thursday 3rd:
https://www.facebook.com/events/523093384422693






Friday 4th:

It's the night of folk music drinking and shouting in the front
https://www.facebook.com/events/517386464977795/561086143941160

in the back:
a balkan beats night, no other details have been supplied to us, sorry.

Sunday 6th: field Work XI
see this thread for a detailed description

and I did add some to the brixton buzz too this time.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Oct 9, 2013)

*Thursday 10th: Free gig*
Doors: 8:30
with:

Run Leia Run
Manilow
Vicious Flowers






*Friday 11th: Punk + Noisecore*
Doors: 8pm
Price:  7
with:

Zyanose
The Lowest Form
A.I.D.S.
Semi


*Saturday 12th: Tafs' Birthday gig*
doors: 8:30
price: 5
with:

*DISORDER*
*FEAR INSIGHT*
*DOUBLE CROSS*
*NOISE COMPLAIN*T


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Oct 18, 2013)

Sorry a bit late this week so you probably missed the Reel News monthly event last night which had added music from Steve White And The Protest Family. 
Coming up we have:

*Tonight Friday 18th: Club Integral Presents Oktober*
Door: 20:30
Cost:5/3
with:

Incurved Win Quin

BTTT Engineers

Kamura Obscura

The Windsors








Spoiler: promo blurb



Incurved Win Quin
BTTT Engineers
Kamura Obscura
The Windsors
Entry £5/£3 concessions

http://clubintegral.wordpress.com/
https://twitter.com/ClubIntegral


INCURVED WIN QUIN
'"The world can be divided into two groups: people who grow chrysanthemums and people who don't. Incurved Win Quin ( Jonathan Bohman, Richard Thomas) are in the latter group, but their music and their words seek to forge a dialogue between these two opposing tribes. They talk of petals, aphids and the famous Bagshot Bed formation. Tonight, for one night only, they have escaped the bright lights of Surrey to present a critique of Audrey Shoesmith."


BERMUDA TRIANGLE TEST TRANSMISSION ENGINEERS

For Club Integral Oktober, BTTTE present their Little Red Set: dialectical cabaret in song, sound and exquisite hope.

BTTTE are Howard Jacques, Melanie Clifford & Nick Wilsdon: the trio of sound artists who produce the Bermuda Triangle Test Transmission Broadcasts for Resonance104.4fm every Thursday 11pm - midnight.

For reason in revolt now thunders, and at last ends the age of cant!

www.btttb.blogspot.com


KAMURA OBSCURA
Kamura Obscura is the current nomenclature of Atsuko Kamura. Kamura started out in Polkadot Fire Brigade, one of Japan's first all-female punk bands, whose second album was produced by Fred Frith. On moving to London at the end of the eighties she joined Frank Chickens and toured north America, Japan, and Australia, as well as co-presenting Kazuko's Karaoke Klub with Kazako Hohki on Channel 4 television.
After a long hiatus in music she teamed up with songwriter Rob Storey and a five-piece band to form I Am A Kamura, and recorded an eponymous album. Moving back to Tokyo for four years she formed a new band there and performed that material, and in the process recorded the new material with British and Japanese musicians that make up the new album. Her music incorporates enka, chanson, European pop, atmospheric improvisation, and traditional thirties Japanese folk.

“Are we in a hotel bar in 1930s downtown Fukuoka, Kamura’s hometown in Japan? Or are those harps and strings from Wong Kar-Wai’s heady 2046-style fantasies?” Clive Bell, The Wire

http://iamakamura.bandcamp.com/

THE WINDSORS
The Windsors are the offspring of the seminal nineties instrumental group Kenny
Process Team. In the late nineties, on the albums ‘Surfin’’ and the later ‘Trav’lin’ Light’ (recorded live in Leeds), Kenny Process Team produced a strikingly original brand of instrumental music: at once naïve and complex, ingeniously and eccentrically crafted, with sly nods to a host of influences – African Pop, ‘Surf’, and Captain Beefheart being only the most frequently cited. The Kenny Process Team received considerable acclaim for their intricately honed compositions, the N.M.E, no less, going so far as to proclaim in its editorial “record companies should stop giving their money to Oasis and give it to the Kenny Process Team instead”.
Long time K.P.T. bassist Matt Armstrong and guitarist Simon King are joined by Tom Murrow (drums) and Phil Bartai (keyboards) to make up The Windsors. The band formed in 2011 to arrange and perform the melodies of Kenny’s tunesmith Kev Plummer. From their distinguished origins, The Windsors are quickly developing their own unique musical perspective, blending Plummer’s gently nostalgic tunes in quirky and unusual structures to create a new kind of music- a Booker T. and the M.G.’s for the 21st century.


RUSCKSACK CINEMA
Rucksack Cinema a.k.a. Jaime Rory Lucy has been supplying delirious, innovative live video imagery for Club Integral and other events since 2007. His astonishing and almost preternatural ability to mix imagery with what is happening on stage as well as creating strange and wonderful atmospheres throughout a room has made him an intrinsic part of any Club Integral event. Jaime had a long history working in the music industry as a tour manager for many groups of notoriety throughout the eighties and nineties, before retiring from the road to become an East End flaneur art fag par excellence. He has worked in venues as various as Whitechapel Gallery, Hackney Empire and Cafe Oto with artists as diverse as Fred Frith, Spaceheads, Graham Massey and Eugene Chadbourne. He has recorded videos for many artists, most recently for Orchestre Murphy for their nomination in 2010 for the Art Foundation Music Awards. In his spare time he has also been known to add his bass profundo to a punk choir active on the east London bohemian scene.



*Saturday 19th: Punk Gig: 'PUNX FOR KIDS'*
Doors: 19:30
Cost: 10
with:

Shocks of Mighty 

Adverse Effect 

Barcode Slave
CELA NR 3








			
				 promo blurb said:
			
		

> Ok, here is the bands set up for Saturday:
> 
> 8.30 - 9.00 - Shocks of Mighty
> 
> ...



*Sunday 20th: TTHC Annual Shindig with added music*
Starts: 3pm
Doors Free IIRC
with:

Ping Pong tournament and giggles
Robinsons
5 Shitty Fingers (folk and drunken morris dancing for all)




			
				 full all caps blurb said:
			
		

> 5 SHITTY FINGERS ARE MORRIS ASSHOLES! FACT!
> THE "TTHC" (TABLE TENNIS HARDCORE) ARE HAVING THEIR ANNUAL PING PONG BASH AT THE GROSVENOR!
> (FUCKIN PUSSIES!)
> WE'RE COMING DOWN TO SHIT ON IT!!
> ...



*Tuesday 22nd: Call The Cops presents  a benefit for Eroding Empire*
Doors: 19:30
Cost:5
with:

BLACK CODE (france)
NIHILDUM (italy)
AGNOSY (London Crust punk)
ABORICIDIO (london based new-crust punk)









			
				 ful details are hidden for your RSI relief said:
			
		

> BLACK CODE (france)
> http://www.facebook.com/BlackCodeCrust
> http://blackcode.bandcamp.com/
> NIHILDUM (italy)
> ...


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Oct 24, 2013)

*Thursday 24th: Commie Faggots presents*
Door: 8  starts 8:30 sharp
Tax:5/3
with:

Captain Hotknives
The Gooseberry Parade
Sarah Bear
Lonesome Cowboys from Hell
Becky Fury
Simon Barcode
Daisy Beau
Commie Faggots








Spoiler: short blurb



This month we're jam packed full of talent. We have Captain Hotknives , the funniest man in all of Yorkshire,The Gooseberry Parade, the loveliest band in all of New Cross, Sarah Bear - the best protest song-writer in all of Peckham, Lonesome Cowboys from Hell - the most lonesome cowboys in all of...hell, becky Fury - the most hilarious comedy-poet in all of South London, Simon Barcode - the best poet anywhere with "barcode" in his name, and Daisy Beau - with the best voice in Camberwell. It all takes place at The Grosvenor - the best pub in Stockwell, and is presented by Commie Faggots - the second best homosexual protest cabaret act in Colliers Wood.
Lots on so starts 8:30 sharp



*Friday 25th: Oxjam Festival - Roots, Rock, Reggae*
Doors: 7pm
Tax: 3
with:

Raw Fire
Pin
DJ Double 00
and supporting acts





http://www.lastfm.fr/event/3715244+Roots+Rock+Reggae+-+Oxjam+Festival

*Saturday 26th: Halloween Special*
Door: 8
Tax:4
with:

The Severed Limb
Misty Miller
Escape From The Planet Of Thee Graverobbers
Mind Frame








Spoiler:  full blurb



Just when you thought it was safe to get a pint of proper job in the Grosvenor during hallows week, then think again!

They have risen from the pits of south london to reek havoc on stage in our local!!!!!!

THE SEVERED LIMB
For the last few years, Sarf London has been haunted by these bone shakin' washboard rattlelin' Scallywags!
Witness them conjure up the ghosts of professor long hair, Joe strummer and Lonnie Donegan, unleashing them into a voodoo stomp break down!!

http://www.theseveredlimb.co.uk/

MISTY MILLER
Think: Christina Ricci if she had a band in Bufflo 66 and that the small town of Bufflo had been invaded by grungy teens that returned from the grave after being crushed in a mosh pit during Reading fest 95 (while Vincent Gallo is bowling)

https://www.facebook.com/mistymillermusic

ESCAPE FROM THE PLANET OF THE GRAVE ROBBERS
In 3D!!! warning this band has scenes that might shock and alarm easy listeners.

MIND FRAME
Be afraid be very afraid!!!

https://www.facebook.com/mindframe11

Enter at you own risk. You have been warned!



£4 entry


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2013)

Get it on Brixton Buzz for flip's sake!

I'll be there Saturday!


----------



## TruXta (Oct 24, 2013)

Might pop in on Friday if I can entice Badgers and Z-Bob away from the Bear in Camberwell.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Oct 29, 2013)

*Tonight Tuesday 29th: Brixton Ping Pong Society Monthly Meet*
doors: 8pm
rock up, bring our bats or borrow some here and play ping pong and chat ping pong.
http://www.brixton-ping-pong-society.net

*Thursday 31st: Punk Undead premiere + 2 punk bands*
Doors: 18:30
Tax: None/Nada/Gratis/Free
with:

The (sort of) premiere of Punk Undead (D.I.Y. punk zombie movie shoot at The Grosvenor)
Bogus Gasman (ska/punk)
Blatoidea (Punk)








Spoiler:  promo blurb








(sort-of-premiere if you don't include that fuck-up at Fuk Reddin 2013!)

SO remember when we all got together at the Grosvenor about a year and a half ago and we filmed you as you marched around dressed as zombies and SOME people drank enough to be about as useful as REAL zombies???
No? You were probably one of THOSE people then.

Anyway I've finally managed to hammer that footage into what resembles a film. And we're going to show it, on location, at The Grosvenor Stockwell on HALLOWEEN NIGHT (thursday 31st).

The film will be on early, 7ish, and will be followed by a band or two. The event will be free, so DON'T bring your own booze in (even in tribute to the theme of the film)!!!

Live sets from:

BOGUS GASMAN and BLATOIDEA

Might even get some free popcorn in!

Oh yeah, it's FANCY DRESS!!!!



*Friday November 1st: *Drinking Shouting and Music, your monthly session in the bar.

and in the back: Field Work XII see this thread for details

*Saturday November 2nd: Bigstuff Promotions presents*
Doors: 19:30
Tax: 8
with:

XSLF 

4 Past Midnight 

Demanda (punk from Japan)

The Bram Stokers 

Korp (Sweden)








Spoiler:  promo blurb



Henry Cluney & Jim Reilly both original X members of 70's Belfast Punk band Stiff Little Fingers have got together to form 'XSLF'. Here the tunes you all know and love plus a few surprises. The band have been receiving rave reviews and this will be their only London show so this really is a gig not to be missed.
'4 Past Midnight' formed in 1989 and have long been recognized as one of the most innovative and ground breaking Punk bands on the Scottish scene with their much loved sing a long styled Punk Rock anthems.
'Demanda' are a Japanese Punk band (think early Dead Kennedys) who will be playing in England for the first. It's exciting to have them on the bill and I'm sure that they'll be exciting the crowd with an energetic performance.
'The Bram Stokers' are influenced by many of the early Punk bands and have a similar sound to that of early 'Jam'. They have also been busy in the recording studio.
Together this is one hell of a line up.
ADM £8. Available from www.eeetickets.co.uk / www.stargreen.com Tel - 020 7734 8932
Doors 7.30pm  (Late & Lively Bar).
Korp has just been added to the bill


----------

